# Looking for moots jersey



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

Just wondering if someone still own a size Meduim on this particular style jersey Moots Cycles Shop — MOOTS PREMIUM SHORT SLEEVE JERSEY,, online shop says sold out and no idea if moots will still make this..maybe some of you bought it by mistake or wrong size,Please sell it to me,I really appreciate it,,Thanks a lot..Ed


----------

